# Near Chicago?



## MorellyAmbiguous (May 10, 2017)

Does anyone have recommendations of areas near Chicago that I could go morel hunting this weekend? Today is May 10th, 2017.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Just have to find a forest with dead elm trees


----------

